
Minnie Driver: men like Matt Damon 'simply cannot understand what abuse is like' - infosample
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2017/dec/16/minnie-driver-matt-damon-men-cannot-understand-abuse
======
infosample
I think it's fair to summarize her direct quotes as -

1.) All sexual misconduct is as bad a rape.

2.) Men should not talk or have an opinion.

“It seems to me that he thinks that because he didn’t rape somebody – so far
as we know – that what he did do wasn’t as bad.”

"The time right now is for men just to listen and not have an opinion about it
for once."

